# My challenge to you all



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I challenge all of you to make a small donation.

For those of you who do not know by now. We lost our 1 year old niece (my brother and sister Trina & James daughter) to cancer. She spent the past 6-7 months battling it and lost the fight in November. Open up your hearts and donate generously. The goal is to raise $10,000 in her name. Any and all help to achieve this goal is appreciated.

Happy Holidays to you all.

https://waystohelp.stjude.org/sjVPo...d=82340&sectionStyle=subMenuTwo&userId=864413


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

I like to help to but I didn't do online those any way I can help if u have some one like to come and get a cash ?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no extra funds at this time. But, here's the deal. If anyone would like to purchase any of the fish I have for sale, give the money to Paul for this cause and you can pick the fish up from me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to thank all of you whom have sent me PM messages expressing your condolences and your generous donations. Without people like you in this world there would not be hospitals like St. Judes. It is a great feeling you get when you give freely. I hope more of you gain this feeling this year.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to some generous donations by my family,friends & some of you here the total raised so far is $3495.00 out of $10,000.00 I am not asking for much just open your heart and give.

Your donation will help fulfill wishes like the child in the pic.









Thanks to you all 
Merry Christmas
Paul


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you could make a difference in a child's life would you? Your donation today could do just that.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump this up


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that the holidays are done. I ask once again to help out wherever possible. I have set up a Paypal account if you wish to make a donation that way.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, I feel for the loss of this child at such a young age in a manor the child should never have had to deal with, but I honestly don't think this should be posted on this forum especially now that you're accepting the money yourself. You've posted previously in a manor that you're trying to pull on the heart strings of people and make them feel bad, and now you continue to keep on pressing the issue. 

Now for my opinion whether it matters or not. We are in Canada. We have all had people whom have needed to use our own children's hospitals in our lives, either ourselves directly (such as my family with all 3 of my children being pre-mature), extended family or even friends. We should be donating to organizations that will help out here at home instead of sending our money out to a organization in another country that most likely not see much if any of a return that will ever affect our own lives or those around us unless you're willing to go down there and donate your arm and leg to pay for that benefit. To be sitting here continually giving the story, attempting with infomercial like comments to attempt to get people to donate to american charity and to now be taking the money into your own account screams scam to me. It might not be but honestly these are the types of stories they warn people about on the internet so they wont be scammed.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Speaking as a member (not a mod - ie. taking mod hat off), I think that sunshine is sincere with his asking members for donations for this hospital, but with two small kids who have both used our own Children's Hospital a number of times (Isabella was born there and recently was treated there for a prolonged fever), I agree with Kevin about donating to Vancouver's Children Hospital instead of sending my funds across the border. Maybe a little selfish, I freely admit, but if I am going to financially support any Children's Hospital, it will be the one that my kids are most likely going to use, not one thousands of km away in the States. Sorry, our families have and will continue to support charities in developing countries and Canada, but not in the States (or other G8 nations).

Just my two cents.

Sincerely,

Anthony


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you feel this way then just close this thread and I will leave you all alone. We as a family are just trying to raise the money in memory of my niece. As a human being I support as many charities as I can whether it be here in Canada or halfway around the world.


COULD A MOD JUST CLOSE THIS THREAD AND BE DONE WITH IT.


----------

